# J7609



## dballard2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

If reporting this code for the compouded form of Albuterol that is mixed with another medication, would you also report the J code for other med that was mixed with it?  It already comes compounded.  Thanks.


----------



## Cindy Whitt (Feb 8, 2011)

So you would bill J7609 for the albuterol used when administered with the nebulizer treatment?


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cindy,

Per the CPT guidelines, you are to report the correct code (HCPCS or 99070) for the inhalation solution used with a nebulizer treatment.  There are some payers to my understanding that do not reimburse for it, but the coding guidelines direct you to report the medication used.


----------

